# Cannot start cnetworkmanager?

## quanta

I'm pulling my hair with `wicd` and networkmanagement:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6970234.html#6970234

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909262-highlight-.html

so I've been trying with `cnetworkmanager`:

```
[I] net-misc/cnetworkmanager

     Available versions:  (~)0.21.1

     Installed versions:  0.21.1(10:12:37 AM 02/27/2012)

     Homepage:            http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/

     Description:         Command line interface for NetworkManager.

```

but it shows the belows error when starting:

```
$ cnetworkmanager 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/cnetworkmanager", line 110, in <module>

    nm = NetworkManager()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/networkmanager/networkmanager.py", line 50, in __init__

    super(NetworkManager, self).__init__(dbus.SystemBus(), self.SERVICE, self.OPATH, default_interface=self.IFACE)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbusclient/__init__.py", line 40, in __init__

    super(DBusMio, self).__init__(conn, bus_name, object_path, introspect, follow_name_owner_changes, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 241, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 183, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 281, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 630, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

----------

## rislec

It seems that this command-line utility is a client that connects to the NetworkManager service via d-bus. Try starting the NetworkManager service:

[code]/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start[/code]

----------

